# Calif Law on RV parking



## TM HALL (Oct 8, 2002)

Where can I find out the regulations regarding where an RV can be parked. Rules on use on private land etc. Can a travel trailer be used as an extra room for a teenager on private land?
When traveling do you always have to park in a camp ground?
Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2002)

Calif Law on RV parking

Hello TM HALL,
Since no one has answered I'll give it a try. I would check with the local health departments on the requirements for private land usage. You could run into problems if it's to be used for permanent living and no sewage hook up even on private land (if they know about it). If you have a power pole installed most require a septic tank before they will run the power and a lot of states will not allow two on the same septic system even though only one person may live there.  No, you do not have to stay in a campground.  Most wal marts, truck stops, and I have seen some in church parking lots allow overnight parking.  I would get permission before staying.  Not a place that you want to put out the awning, lounge chairs and fire up the BBQ grill!!! Treat the places with respect. good luck


----------



## Marla (Oct 14, 2003)

Calif Law on RV parking

For info on laws, I'd check the law library or public library.  That's what I do when I have legal questions.  Hope this helps.


----------

